# 3.0.2 firmware



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

For anybody trying to find it, you can still get the 3.0.2 firmware from Amazon if you tweak the URL. If you don't trust me altering it then just go to the download page for 3.0.3 and change the firmware file URL from 3.0.3 to 3.0.2. There may be a reason as to why Amazon removed it from the page though so apply it at your own risk but I've not heard of any issues caused by 3.0.2.

Kindle 3G+WiFi - B00A - 3.0.2
Kindle WiFi - B008 - 3.0.2
Kindle 3G+WiFi - B006 - 3.0.2

Kindle 3G+WiFi - B00A - 3.0.3 (Preview still)
Kindle WiFi - B008 - 3.0.3 (Preview still)
Kindle 3G+WiFi - B006 - 3.0.3 (Preview still)

The preview release so far has always been promoted to release without any changes. This may change in the future if they discover any showstopper bugs.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ahh excellent thanks, i might download them all incase they are removed from the server


----------



## copperclad (Sep 26, 2010)

Good work , thank you for posting


----------



## kd13 (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you need 3.02 first before you get 3.03? I have 3.01.
Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@kd13: No.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

kd13 said:


> Do you need 3.02 first before you get 3.03? I have 3.01.
> Thanks,
> Kathy


I was wondering the exact same thing! I just noticed that my K3 has the "slowing in the sun" issue that 3.02 is supposed to solve, and was wondering if I had to install 3.02 first or if just going for 3.03 directly would solve the problem?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Also, I already have the jailbreak and SS hack on my K3: will I need to uninstall them and re-install the new versions of them with 3.03?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

No.  You are all set to go.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

It might just be me, but the three things I have noticed since updating from 3.02 to 3.03 are:

1: Page turns slightly faster and more consistent speed.

2: Screen Background less gray and text is darker.

3: Battery life in WiFi mode has improved a little bit


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Elk said:


> No. You are all set to go.


Thank you !


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan (Aug 25, 2010)

Since 3.02 went "official", shouldn't it have pushed to my Kindle?  I still have 3.01 and have left wifi on for the last week or more.  Just wondering...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect it will come at some point. The more you have the wireless on, the better the chance. But I've not gotten it either, yet.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

I never got pushed the 3.02 update, and I was going to be patient as the 3.01 was pushed within a week of its relief, but...

I started having problems related to the 3.01 release and wi-fi, so I went ahead and updated to 3.03.  The wi-fi problems went away. I never really noticed any other changes although I don't look that closely, and I don't really use the browser (my wi-fi problems were with the Kindle store).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I suppose it's possible they're not pushing out 3.0.2 if they figure they're going to have to push out 3.0.3 at some point in the near future.

Anyway, these 0.0.x-level patches are normally only bug/performance fixes -- any new feature releases will normally have the 2nd number updated instead of the 3rd, e.g. 3.*1*.0.


----------

